# New York Insurance



## Kevin Judge (Jun 22, 2018)

I am thinking about working for uber in New York, outside of NYC, in Long Island. My car is currently insured with Geico, do I have to notify Geico if/when I decide to sign up with Uber? Also, will this affect my monthly payments for Geico? Please advise.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes, you have to notify Gieco.
You’ll probably want to switch carriers though. You’ll need to shop those carriers in your state that can add a rideshare addendum to your policy. Gieco offers these in several states , but Gieco typically charges commercial rates that are way too expensive. I found a carrier that charges me less than $100 per year to add the rideshare addendum with very low deductible.
Don’t risk driving without an addendum. You’ll sleep better at night.


----------



## Kevin Judge (Jun 22, 2018)

Thank you for the insight. Is it possible to just get a rideshare addendum from another carrier and keep Geico?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kevin Judge said:


> Thank you for the insight. Is it possible to just get a rideshare addendum from another carrier and keep Geico?


No. It doesn't work that way. Sorry.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

It's been a few months since I've checked, but to my knowledge, there aren't any insurance carriers that specifically offer an addendum in NYS yet. It's either expensive commercial coverage, or hope that you never have an accident. 

GEICO is bad for rideshare in NY. I have heard that Allstate and Liberty Mutual, while not offering the addendum, do not take issue with you driving rideshare. Call around for info before you sign up.


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

I have Liberty Mutual. They have no problem with me driving commercially, but they won't cover any of it. I only have the Uber/Lyft insurance while driving for them. I've heard Geico just drops you when they discover you're doing it.


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

Get a 14/hr job at a brick and mortar store, its way better than uber.


----------

